# Fiber Optic Communication??????????????????????



## دطجكحم (12 أكتوبر 2007)

أريد Representation عن الألياف البصرية للمبتدئين وشكرا................................


----------



## دطجكحم (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ننتظر الردود.........................


----------



## دطجكحم (18 أكتوبر 2007)

أريد شرح بسيط عن هذا الموضوع للمبتدئين ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية ولكم جزيل الشكر ................


----------



## محمد مهدى مصر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

there are 2 types of optical fiber
1- single mode
2- multi mode
single mode
هنا نقوم بارسال شعاع واحد فقط وهو يتميز (له band width اعلى وتكون نسبه الخطا فيه قليه) ومن عيوبه انه صعب التصنيع وكذلك اغلى
multi mode
هنا نقوم بارسال اكتر من شعاع داخل الفيبر ولكن عند اطوال موجيه مختلفه وهو يتميز بانه سهل التصنيع وارخص ويمكن استخدام اى light emmitting diode بعكس النوع الاول نستخدم معه الليزر دايود
ولتحسين كفاءة الفيبر يستخدم اربع طرق
1- استخدام اكتر من واحد فى عمليه ارسال البيانات
2- using tmd tichnique
3- using wdm tichnique
اتمنى انى اكون اضفت ليك معلومه جديدة


----------



## م/هبة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*الألياف البصرية (Fibre Optics)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الالياف البصرية كبديل مثالي للكوابل.
حتى منتصف الثمانينات كانت صناعة الاتصالات الهاتفية في أوروبا تخضع لسيطرة شركات حكومية ضخمة تعود جذورها إلى بداية الخدمة الهاتفية في العالم، هذه ا لشركات التي تمتعت في البداية بكثير من حرية العمل والسيادة الذاتية حتى في بلادها حتى سيطرت على جميع نواحي الاتصالات وملحقاتها بما فيها البيئة التحتية والأجهزة والخدمات• 

وقد تعرض ذلك النظام لثورة حقيقية مذهلة، تمثلت في أداء أكبر تقنية في العالم تمثلت في تعاظم جريان المعلومات إلى كافة أنحاء المعمورة، فقد حلت الخيوط الرقيقة الشفافة المصنوعة من الزجاج النقي محل الأسلاك النحاسية في نقل الصوت والصورة ومعطيات الحاسب الآلي بسرعة نبض أشعة الليزر، وأصبحت عصب شبكات الهاتف والاتصالات في الولايات المتحدة وغيرها من الدول المتقدمة• 

ولا شك أن الألياف البصرية تشكل اليوم قوة الحفز وراء تنامي شبكة الانترنت والفاكس والاجتماع عن بعد وظهور التلفاز شديد النقاء وغير ذلك كثير، حتى أن بعض الخبراء يتوقعون ويقررون أن الألياف البصرية هي القوة الدافعة للانتقال من الثورة المناعية إلى الثورة المعلوماتية• 




نبذة عن تاريخ الألياف الضوئية 


يرى بعض العلماء أن الفراعنة صنعوا منذ 3000 سنة سمكة من الزجاج ا لمعقم برأس أزرق وحراشف بيضاء وزعانف صفراء، وقد حصلوا على هذه الألوان عن طريق إضافة أكاسيد معدنية إلى الزجاج المصنوع من السيليكا (تم إضافة الكالوبالت لعمل اللون الأبيض، والانتيمون للون الأصفر)• ولم يتمكن الفراعنة من صنع زجاج شفاف لأن المادة الأولية المستعملة كانت مشوبة ببقايا الأكاسيد• 

ومع تقدم علم الكيمياء وتطور صناعة الزجاج تمكن علماء آخرون من صنع الزجاج الشفاف، وكان التقدم في هذه الصناعة سريعا ذلك إن شفافية أفضل العدسات التي صنعت في بداية القرن العشرين كانت أعلى بعشرة آلاف مرة من شفافية الزجاج المصنوع بمعرفة الفراعنة• 

وفي الستينيات ارتفعت تلك الشفافية بعشرة آلاف مرة أخرى بفضل تقنية إنتاج ثاني اكسيد السليكون عالي النقاء، مما مكن من صنع الألياف البصرية• 

وتذكر المراجع أن أول من كتب مطالبا باستخدام الألياف البصرية >بيرد< البريطاني و>هانسل< الأميركي وذلك عام 1927، وكانت مطالبتهما باستخدام الألياف البصرية لنقل الصور التلفازية، بيد أنهما لم يقوما بأية تجربة علمية• 

وظل العلماء يولون الألياف البصرية اهتمامهم طوال عقود متوالية، إلا أنه لم يتم استخدام الألياف البصرية بصورة عملية إلا في بداية الخمسينيات، حيث استخدمت في المناظير الطبية لفحص المعدة والأمعاء، وفي الصناعة لفحص مكائن الطائرات• غير أن أطوال هذه الألياف وقتئذ لم تتعد عدة أقدام، وكان حجمها كبيرا نسبيا، والفاقد منها مرتفع للغاية• 

وعندما تم اكتشاف أشعة الليزر عام 1960 بدأ التفكير الجاد في استخدام الألياف البصرية، ذلك إن حزمة ضوئية واحدة من أشعة الليزر يمكنها نقل آلاف الصور التلفازية• ومنذ ذلك الوقت بدأت الأبحاث تأخذ شكلا جديدا نظرا للإمكانات الهائلة التي تقدمها أشعة الليزر• 

وفي اغسطس 1970 أطلق العالم >دونالد كيك< شعاع ليزر في عيّنة جديدة من الزجاج مسحوبة بشكل خيط رفيع طوله 200 متر• وبواسطة المجهر بدأ كيك يحاول ضبط مسار انطلاق شعاع ليزر (يفوق الهيليوم) مع لب الخيط الزجاجي اللامتناهي في الضوء• فجأة لفت انتباهه ضربة نقطة الضوء المهجرية في عينه، كان الضوء قد انطلق عبر الخيط الزجاجي، واردا وارتد من الطرف الآخر إليه• 

كشفت التجارب السابقة أن النبض الصوتي الذي يحمل المعلومات يصل إلى نهاية الخيط ثم يتحلل ويختفي، أما تلك اللحظة فقد كانت لحظة الانتصار المذهل، إذ بدا أن الاتصال عبر الألياف البصرية أصبح ممكنا• وبقي بعد ذلك مسألة التوصل إلى معادلة كيفية توليد ضوء بدرجة حرارة الغرفة، وفي أواخر أكتوبر 1970 كانت مختبرات شركة >بيل تليفون< الأميركية توصلت إلى المعادلة المطلوبة• 

ونتيجة للتقدم الهائل في تقنية صناعة الزجاج، وإنتاج ثاني أكسيد السليكون النقي، تمكن العلماء عام 1979 من إنتاج ألياف زجاجية بلغ حدها الأقصى من الشفافية والنقاء، وأن الإشارة لا تفقد أكثر من نصف طاقتها بعد قطعها مسافة 20 كيلومترا فيها• وبذلك اتضح أن الألياف البصرية يمكن أن تتفوق على جميع قنوات الاتصال الأخرى• 

وفي 1987 استعملت شركة >بيل تليفون< جهاز الليزر الدقيق والألياف الزجاجية لإجراء أول اتصال الكتروني ضوئي• 


الالياف البصرية .
الألياف البصرية (Fiber Optics) هي أزواج من الأسلاك الزجاجية الرفيعة التي تمثل وسط نقل الطاقة• وكل من هذه الأزواج ذو سُمْك لا يزيد على سُمْك الشعرة، ومصنوع من مادة زجاجية نقية، ويحمل الخيط الليفي الواحد نبضات قصيرة من شعاع الليزر وهي عبارة عن ومضات بالغة القصر من أشعة الليزر بمعدل سرعة يبلغ مئات ملايين ومضة في الثانية، وقد أمكن للشركات العالمية تطوير استخدام هذه الألياف بإمكانية حشد ألوف المكالمات الهاتفية عبر زوج واحد من الألياف الزوجية الضوئية وبذلك تصبح تكلفة أسلاك الزجاج عن استخدامها بأحجام كبيرة في نقل المكالمات والمعلومات من قبل الحكومات وشركات الاتصال أقل بكثير من تكلفة الكابلات النحاسية مما يشكل منافساً كبيراً لها• 

واستخدام أشعة الليزر لبَثّ المعلومات عبر أسلاك رفيعة من الألياف الزجاجية سيمكن العالم من إجراء اتصالاته بتكلفة أقل من التكلفة الحالية، بالإضافة إلى تحسن مستوى الأداء في هذا المجال• وبالفعل تم إنشاء خطوط اتصالات ليفية ضوئية لاستخدامها في كل الاتصالات في كثير من الدول المتقدمة كالولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا وفرنسا واليابان وألمانيا• 

ومنذ سنوات كان حلم رجال الصناعة استحداث وسيلة جديدة لنقل الصوت والصورة والمعلومات الأخرى بتكلفة قليلة وبدون تداخل، وقد تحقق حلمهم باستخدام الزجاج وأشعة الليزر• وقد استخدم اليابانيون بالفعل هذا التكتيك الجديد في بلدة >هاي أوفيز< القريبة من >أوزاكا< وتمت تجربة الألياف البصرية المزدوجة ووفرت للمشتركين نظاما تلفازيا سلكيا ذا سرعة بث عالية• 

وتتكون الليفة الزجاجية من جزءين أساسيين ، الأول: الجزء المركزي (core) وله مُعَامِل انكسار معين محاط بطبقة أخرى تسمى: الكسوة (cladding) ومعامل انكسارها أقل من مُعَامِل انكسار الجزء المركزي حتى يتم حصر الضوء المستخدم لنقل المعلومات في مركز الليفة الزجاجية، كما تحاط الليفة بطبقة أو أكثر من مادة واقية حتى لا يتم خدشها أثناء التركيب• 

أما عن رحلة الموجات الصوتية عبر الألياف الزجاجية فتنطلق من مصدر هو عادة ليزر أو موصل ثنائي باعث للضوء (light Emihing Diode)، ويوضح هذا المصدر قرب أحد طرفي الليف فيضيء قلب الليف ويمر بعض الضوء منه وفق استقامة محور، بينما يدخل فاتبقى مائلاً بزاوية ما، ويسقط على السطح الفاصل بين القلب والغلاف فيخترق هذا السطح ثم يخترق الغلاف وتمتصه طبقة لدنة تحيط بالليف لحمايته من التلف• وأما الضوء الذي يسقط على السطح الفاصل والغلاف بزوايا إسقاط كبيرة، فإنه ينعكس عن هذا السطح انعكاسا كليا مرتدا نحو قلب الليف، وتتكرر هذه الانعكاسات الكلية مرات عديدة موجهة الأشعة الضوئية وفق استقامة طول الليف الزجاجي• 

وينجم هذا الانعكاس الكلي عن أن الضوء وكل الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية تنتقل في المواد المختلفة بسرعات مغايرة، ويعبر عن السرعة التي ينتقل بها الضوء عبر مادة بمعامل الانكسار وهو يساوي نسبة سرعة الضوء في الفضاء - وهي أعلى سرعة - إلى سرعته في المادة نفسها• 

أما عن سعة الألياف البصرية فقد نجحت تجارب مؤسسة التليفون والتلغراف الأميركية في تركيب كابل زجاجي بين مدينتي نيويورك وواشنطن لا يتعدى سُسسْكة الإصبع، ويستطيع نقل 240 ألف مكالمة هاتفية في وقت واحد، ولا تستطيع الألياف الزجاجية نقل المكالمات الهاتفية فقط وإنما نقل المكالمات التلفازية أيضا، وهذا ما لا يمكن تحقيقه باستخدام الكابلات النحاسية، ذلك أن الصورة التلفازية فيها من التفاصيل المرئية ما تعجز أسلاك النحاس عن حملها (في كل صورة تلفازية حوالى 100 ألف نقطة مضيئة على الشاشة تكّونْ الشكل العام للصورة التلفازية)• 

كما يتطلب الأمر إرسالها بمعدل 16 صورة كاملة في الثانية حتى تعطي العين البشرية الانطباع بالحركة على الشاشة (في حال استخدام أسلاك النحاس فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى تداخل النبضات الكهربائية نتيجة للمجال الكهرومغناطيسي الناتج مما يعني صورة مشوشة غير واضحة المعالم)• 

أما إرسال مليون نبضة ضوئية في الثانية عبر سلك زجاجي فيمكن دون أن يطرأ على البث أي تشويش، وذلك نظرا للقصر الشديد في طول موجة شعاع الليزر ومناعته ضد الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية• 

ونظرا لصغر حجم الألياف البصرية وخفة وزنها فإن كثيرا من شركات الاتصالات والطيران والبواخر والغواصات والأقمار الصناعية بدأت باستبدال الكابلات النحاسية بألياف بصرية ولتوضيح ذلك فإن كابلا من الألياف البصرية زنته 3.6 كيلوغرام يمكن أن يحل محل كابل نحاسي وزنه 95 كغم• من هذه المقارنة يتضح أن صغر الحجم وقلة الوزن يؤديان إلى خفض تكاليف الإنشاء وسهولة التمديد والنقل مقارنة بالكبلات النحاسية• 


تابع موضوع الألياف البصرية 
________________________________________
بعض استخدامات الألياف البصرية .

يمكن لحزم الألياف أن تتسلل لترى ما لا يمكن الوصول إليه من دونها، وهذا ما جعل لها قيمة خاصة في الطب، حيث يراقب الأطباء ما يحدث داخل جسم الإنسان بواسطة المناظير الباطنية الليفية - البصرية، وبإمكان الحزم الليفية أن تستخدم كـ >أنابيب ضوئية< لتركيز الضوء على أمكنة صغيرة يصعب الوصول إليها• 

أما الاستعمال الأوسع والأشهر فهو في ميدن الاتصالات، إذ يمكن لليف مفرد أن يحمل إشارة بصرية بين مرسل ومستقبل، وتوفر الألياف المزدوجة اتصالات في اتجاهين، ويمكنها أن تنقل الإشارات إلى مسافات أبعد وبسرعات أكبر من الأسلاك من دون تضخيم أو تقوية في الاتصالات الهاتفية والتلفازية والحاسوبية• 

وقد قطعت هذه التقنية مسافة كبيرة بسرعة هائلة، حتى أنه يتم اليوم اختبار وصلات ليفية بصرية سوف تنقل خدمات اتصالات جديدة في المنازل• فالفائدة الرئيسية لأنظمة الألياف البصرية بالنسبة للاتصالات هي أنها يمكنها أن تبث معلومات أكثر لمسافات أطول مما تفعل الأسلاك• ومقاومة الأسلاك الثخينة التي توصل الكهرباء إلى المنازل ضئيلة، وبالتالي فإنها لا تفقد إلا قليلا من القدرة، ولكنها لا تستطيع نقل معلومات مفيدة بسرعة عالية• ويمكن لأنواع أخرى من الكابلات المعدنية أن تنقل المعلومات بسرعات عالية، ولكن ليس لمسافات بعيدة، نظراً لأن لها مقاومة عالية• أما الألياف البصرية فتنقل كمية كبيرة من المعلومات دون فقد قدرة كبيرة• 

وإذا كانت معظم الألياف البصرية مصنوعة من زجاج خاص هو ثاني أكسيد السليكون، المفرط النقاء، المخلوط بكميات ضئيلة من مواد أخرى مثل >الجرمانيوم< أو >البورون< المضافة• ويكون فاقد الإشارة قليلا• ويعتمد على موجة الضوء• وبالنسبة للانظمة البصرية - الليفية النموذجية فهذا يعني إمكانية إرسال الإشارات إلى مسافة 50 -60 كيلو مترا بموجة طولها 1300 >نانومتر< وإلى ما يتراوح بين 120 و150 كيلو مترا بموجة طولها 1550 >نانومتر<• 

وهذه القيم ملازمة للزجاج الذي يصنع منه الليف، ولا يمكن تخفيف الفاقد إلا بالتحول عن الزجاج إلى مواد أخرى مختلفة• ولقد اختبر الباحثون بعض هذه المواد بما في ذلك أنواع من الزجاج تحتوي على >الزير كونيوم< و>الفلور< وبعض العناصر القليلة الأخرى، ولكن مازال عليهم إثبات كون هذه المواد عملية إذا ما استخدمت في الألياف البصرية• 

وفي الختام، فإن الاتجاهات التقنية اليوم واضحة تماما، فخلال أكثر من عقد بقليل، أصبحت الألياف البصرية تشكل الطريقة الأهم لنقل أنواع عديدة من الاتصالات بين نقاط ثابتة• وعموما فإن التقدم مازال مستمرا في مجالات عديدة من إمكانية نقل المزيد من المعلومات والخدمات، وستزيد هذه التطورات من استعمال الألياف البصرية في شبكة الاتصالات العالمية• 

وقد استخدمت تقنية الألياف البصرية في العديد من مناحي الحياة في الطب، وفي التعرف على قياس الحرارة والضغط بشكل دائم في حقول النفط، والتعرف على المنتجات النفطية عبر التقاط الاختلاف في اللون بين كل مادة تمر في الأنابيب• 

وفي مجال الطيران أثبتت الدراسات أن استخدام الألياف البصرية يؤدي إلى تقليل وزن أنظمة المراقبة في الطائرات بنسبة 30 -40 في المئة، وأنه يمكن وضع هذه الألياف بسهولة في المحركات وأجهزة الهبوط وأجهزة التحكم في الطيران• كما استخدمت الألياف الضوئية بكثافة في الاتصالات بين أسلحة القوات المسلحة، وفي الغواصات، وغير ذلك كثير من مناحي الحياة• ولا شك أن التطورات الحالية في استعمال الألياف البصرية سوف تزيد من استعمالاتها في شبكة الاتصالات العالمية•

أرجو أن نكون قد قدمنا جديدا و مفيدا ....

المصدر :
1- >الألياف البصرية وثورة المعلوماتية<• الدكتور محمد أحمد عبداللطيف، القاهرة 2001 
Fibre Optics, Megram Hill Publishing Company


----------



## فدك الزهراء (9 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا لما قدمت أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد الرياضي (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## infractor hawk (7 مايو 2009)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو


----------



## saeedonly (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كيف تصنع الألياف الضوئية

تصنع الألياف الضوئية من زجاج على درجة عالية من النقاء حيث وصفت إحدى الشركات ذلك بان قالت لو كان هناك محيط من الألياف الضوئية يصل للعديد من الأميال و نظرت من على سطحه للقاع فانك سترى القاع بوضوح. 
صناعة الألياف الضوئية تتم كما يلي

1-عمل اسطوانة زجاجية غير مشكلة

2-سحب الألياف الضوئية من هذه الاسطوانة الزجاجية

3-اختبار الألياف الضوئية

الزجاج المستخدم في عمل الاسطوانة الغير مشكلة يصنع من خلال عملية تسمى modified chemical vapour deposition حيث يمرر الأكسجين على محلول من كلوريد السليكون و كلوريد الجرمانيوم كيماويات أخرى ثم تمرر الأبخرة المتصاعدة داخل أنبوب من الكوارتز موضوع في مخرطة خاصة عندما تدار يتحرك مجمر حول أنبوب الكوارتز حيث تتسبب الحرارة العالية في حدوث شيئين

يتفاعل السليكون و الجرمانيوم مع الأكسجين لتكوين أكسيد السليكون و أكسيد الجرمانيوم 
يترسب أكسيد السليكون و أكسيد الجرمانيوم على جدار الأنبوب من الداخل و يندمجان معا لتكوين الزجاج الخام المطلوب حيث يمكن التحكم بدرجة نقاء و صفات الزجاج المتكون من خلال التحكم بالخليط. 


الآن يتم سحب الألياف من هذه اسطوانة الخام الغير مشكلة بوضعها في أداة السحب حيث ينزل الزجاج الخام في فرن كربوني درجة حرارته 1,900-2,200 درجة سليزية فتبدأ المقدمة في الذوبان حتى ينزل الذائب بتأثير الجاذبية و بمجرد سقوطه يبرد مكونا الجديلة الضوئية. هذه الجديلة تعالج بتغليف متتابع أثناء سحبها بواسطة جرار مع قياس مستمر لنصف القطر باستخدام ميكرومتر ليزري. تسحب الألياف من القالب الخام بمعدل 10-20m/s .

يتم بعد ذلك اختبار الألياف من ناحية: معامل الانكسار، الشكل الهندسي و خصوصا نصف القطر، تحملها للشد، تشتت الإشارات الضوئية خلالها، سعة حمل المعلومات، تحملها لدرجات الحرارة و إمكانية توصيل الضوء تحت الماء


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:

اخونا يريد موضوع باللغه الانجليزية بالدرجه الاولى ، ويا ريت تركزوله على اللغه الانجليزية


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ادخل على هذا الربط وفيه كتب بالانجيلزي مفيده جدا عن موضوعك وحمل هذا الكتاب من رواط التحميل الموجوده في الصفحه

http://free-ebooks.cc/books.php?id=937264


----------



## fadikarnib14 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا الشرح المفيد، ولكن لي طلب لو سمحت كتاب بعنوان "Fiber optic communication" للمؤلف Joseph palais واذا امكن مع الحل


----------

